

Decrease email bounces with EmailPie: a simple, open source email validator API - bryanh
http://emailpie.com/

======
bryanh
I was inspired by the post yesterday. So I made this at <http://hackcomo.com/>
and learned me some Flask & gevent.

Happy to answer any questions.

